# AD22VF , NX , NX2000 , brakes , pics



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics of AD22VF brake parts:

Caliper with out mounting bracket/torque arm(Notice the AD22VF stamp. Must have this!!!):









Caliper bracket/torque arm:









Caliper and bracket together:









[ NX NX2000 NX2K big brakes ad22vf ad22 ]


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a very smart thread.

Seth

P.S. So clean, what color are you gonna paint em?


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

be sure to put part numbers in a sticky so those can follow in your footsteps

O


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im gonna paint them black.

Ill get some part #s tommorow.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have decided that any color other then rust is "rice". Of course I recently painted mine black to join the rice movement.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

It was a joke. Sorry. It just seems that everyone calls every color rice at some point. Your car is clearly not rice.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> be sure to put part numbers in a sticky so those can follow in your footsteps


Can be found by searching on "AD22".


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *It was a joke. Sorry. It just seems that everyone calls every color rice at some point. Your car is clearly not rice. *


My frown was because of you joining the rice movement. LOL j/k


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Does anybody have pics of the non-AD22VF brakes? Or can you tell by looking at them the difference? Also how can you tell if it has ABS or not and is the kinda I want with the ABS or without?? I need some help. Thanks.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to answer this before some of the members find out where you live and beat you.

In reality there is nothing to worry about with the brakes. Get them from a dealer and your fine.
From a yard, thats a different story.
Stick to 1993 as your NX2000 year. They came on the 2.0L car and must have ABS. What you have on your car is irrelevant.
THats it.
Search for AD22VF and member name <<< me. I've only brought it up about 100 times. Today or tomorrow mine should come in. I hope they are the right ones (meaning that the junk yard didn't screw up, which they have done before).

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder where he lives


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I have seen those brakes before, but mine are not as clean. Nice. I do wish the caliper was aluminum. That is a lot of unsprung weight out on the end.


----------

